#ubuntu-charlas 2012-03-12
 * talueses Saludos!
#ubuntu-charlas 2012-03-13
 * talueses Buenas noches!
#ubuntu-charlas 2012-03-14
<Drums> hola!
#ubuntu-charlas 2012-03-18
<arcosflores> hola
<arcosflores> hay añguien
<arcosflores> alguien instalo ubunti en una inspiron 1510
